# Purely out of curiosity



## Mad Doug Biker (8 May 2014)

What is a Mongoose Sector "29er like??

I saw one in Halfords the other day (I know, I know!) and thought it looked quite nice, but the only place I can find it to get more details is their website, and there are no reviews.

I know it isn't a 'serious' bike, in fact some people might say that its little better than a BSO, but as a MTB to faff about on, I thought it looked nice, and the fact that it has "29 inch wheels and suss lock outs too made it stand out from the rest.

Opinions please:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...categoryId_165499_productId_1012517_langId_-1


----------



## Cubist (8 May 2014)

I am desperately fighting the snob within me. I hate descriptions that borrow from marketing BS to sell a bike. They describe it as lightweight, because its aluminium. I would venture it's lightweight in comparison to a similar spec bike made of pig iron, but likely to top the scales somewhere north of 15 kg. the fork is described as adjustable, but I suspect it will have a preload adjuster that just about alters the spring rate, but not a lot else. 29er wheels are, in my opinion, not the panacea that everyone raves about ( or did until 27.5 came about). My advice would be to look at used in good condition. There are plenty of Hardtails about at that sort of price, and if they've been looked after most will be a better bet than that. Sorry.


----------



## Cycleops (8 May 2014)

About what you can expect for the money. As Cubist says you'd be better off with a good secondhand. I recently bought a really nice Trek 7300 composite from the early nineties, unbelievably light. Cost less than a hundred quid for what was originally a $1000 bike! There are great bargains to be had in MTBs, particularly if they are not favour of the month.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 May 2014)

I can't vouch for that particular bike, but it does seem cheap. How do they make it for that and make a profit? What I can say is that I am recent convert/fanboy for 29" wheels, they are fab ( well they are on my bike) they roll over the roots and ruts much easier than smaller wheels, it seems like they are more assertive on the ground and move right a long on the tarmac too.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 May 2014)

Thanks, I was just curious about it, I doubt I'd actually buy one anyway (I have 2 bikes to get sorted out as it is!!).


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What is a Mongoose Sector "29er like??
> 
> I saw one in Halfords the other day (I know, I know!) and thought it looked quite nice, but the only place I can find it to get more details is their website, and there are no reviews.
> 
> ...


Due into stores as the month goes on, they've only just started stocking them.
Having seen one in the local store, check they've got everything on the right way. Front wheel was on the wrong way round.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Due into stores as the month goes on, they've only just started stocking them.
> Having seen one in the local store, check they've got everything on the right way. Front wheel was on the wrong way round.



I was merely curious because it seemed a little bit better than the other BSO types they had.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I was merely curious because it seemed a little bit better than the other BSO types they had.


You should be able to get a look at one instore soon.
Nice colour scheme, Black & Saturn Yellow.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> You should be able to get a look at one instore soon.
> Nice colour scheme, Black & Saturn Yellow.



I saw one. It seemed ok, albeit a little heavy, but I never got to ride it (obviously). Oh yes, and the paint job looked good too, I agree!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 May 2014)

Cubist said:


> 29er wheels are, in my opinion, not the panacea that everyone raves about ( or did until 27.5 came about). . Sorry.



You should be damn sorry, there you were @Cubist my highly respected and much loved source of MTB wisdom and then you go and say something like this to break my heart... It's over, over I'm telling you.
I could forgive your wild side and being drawn towards hard tails even though I felt it was slightly unnecessary but no love for the 29r is just a step to far... I'm on the verge of crossing you of the Christmas card list.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> You should be damn sorry, there you were @Cubist my highly respected and much loved source of MTB wisdom and then you go and say something like this to break my heart... It's over, over I'm telling you.
> I could forgive your wild side and being drawn towards hard tails even though I felt it was slightly unnecessary but no love for the 29r is just a step to far... I'm on the verge of crossing you of the Christmas card list.




Quite right too, consider yourself chastised @Cubist


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> You should be damn sorry, there you were @Cubist my highly respected and much loved source of MTB wisdom and then you go and say something like this to break my heart... It's over, over I'm telling you.
> I could forgive your wild side and being drawn towards hard tails even though I felt it was slightly unnecessary but no love for the 29r is just a step to far... I'm on the verge of crossing you of the Christmas card list.


 To be fair all he said was they're not the panacea everyone thinks they are. 

I do believe he said elsewhere that they were pig ugly, people who buy them, simple with no original thought and mere tools of evil marketing ploys but I don't want to put words in his mouth...


----------



## Cubist (18 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> To be fair all he said was they're not the panacea everyone thinks they are.
> 
> I do believe he said elsewhere that they were pig ugly, people who buy them, simple with no original thought and mere tools of evil marketing ploys but I don't want to put words in his mouth...





Mr Haematocrit said:


> You should be damn sorry, there you were @Cubist my highly respected and much loved source of MTB wisdom and then you go and say something like this to break my heart... It's over, over I'm telling you.
> I could forgive your wild side and being drawn towards hard tails even though I felt it was slightly unnecessary but no love for the 29r is just a step to far... I'm on the verge of crossing you of the Christmas card list.





CarlP said:


> Quite right too, consider yourself chastised @Cubist





I have no real opinions on them really.


But if you want to squander your hard earned on the bloody things then go ahead....... Don't let me stop you.


----------



## Shadowfax (19 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Due into stores as the month goes on, they've only just started stocking them.
> Having seen one in the local store, check they've got everything on the right way. Front wheel was on the wrong way round.


 How on earth did they manage that ? Forks the wrong way yes but a disc wheel...


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> How on earth did they manage that ? Forks the wrong way yes but a disc wheel...


Their store in Leeds managed to get the two wheels mixed up on a BMX. They knew something wasn't right, but were at a loss as to why there was no movement via the handlebars. 
Rear wheel fitted on the front and the chain in place.


----------



## surfdude (21 May 2014)

not sure what the appeal is about 29s that roll over rocks and roots a lot easier than a 26. surely that takes some of the fun out of riding a mtb over this type terrain . i like the way i have to fight the bike over things as i go along . it s a lot more fun . just my humble opinon


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 May 2014)

Why not take a road bike then, you would have to fight more to get over things as you go along?


----------



## Downhillat50 (27 Oct 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What is a Mongoose Sector "29er like??
> 
> I saw one in Halfords the other day (I know, I know!) and thought it looked quite nice, but the only place I can find it to get more details is their website, and there are no reviews.
> 
> ...





Hi all, I work at halfords and was surprised by the frames, they are so light its comparable to the weight in a boardman pro hardtail..
Forks are just cheap chuckaways not liable to last past a coupla months of serious use, front mech is some ridiculous unbranded wont stay timed for long monkey metal shite,
The welding on the frame is good but not that pretty, handlebars are mince because they are heavy and too short to be usefull, stems junk and heavy, wheels are good and sturdy , cheap heavy cassette, shimano altus rear mech is reasonable and prob last 6 months before its wrecked..shifters are shimano and reasonable..

Ive just bought 2 of them and aim to change the front mechs,handlebars and stems , got both for £225
Going to cut the steerer down so i can sit a decent stem on top of the headset because they are too high otherwise, shimano front mech to match the shifter has sorted the timing issues on one,
The chainstay on the frame are thinish and i wouldnt trust them much past a 4 foot drop to transition jump but i suspect they may surprise me,brakes are okay if set up properly, ie set them up by dividing the rotor gap between both pads equally and when the pads wear bring in the inboard pad and reset the gap.
Im planning on giving them to my kids who want bikes to get to work and i know they will last longer because they wont do things which will break them, i also plan on putting one of them on test and will let you know if I break it, but i do have some faith in the frame and I ride my bikes hard ..

Imo the bike is worth turning around purely for the frame, they get returned with timing issues , bent cheap chains and no frame issues that ive come across...
Be hard pressed to get a frame like this for the same price the whole bike costs and hey you can ride it until you get decent spec bits for it.. that is my honest appraisal and i build some reasonably high spec bikes in halfords, Am a community minded trainer who takes disadvantaged kids and trains them and im gonna get a few specced out for these kids too, but with the addition of decent forks.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Downhillat50 (27 Oct 2014)

Imo 29ers are fast but they defo dont track as well downhill compared to a 26, they oversteer and come down quicker when it goes tits up for you, that and the high riding position scares the crap out of me..
But you know one mans meat and all that kinda thing, borrow a mates and try one if in doubt..

Think ama do the 27.5 thang, cos I dont want anymore screws in ma bones ta. 
29s would be better fun for flat trails and long runs..


----------



## Motozulu (29 Oct 2014)

Downhillat50 said:


> Imo 29ers are fast but they defo dont track as well downhill compared to a 26, they oversteer and come down quicker when it goes tits up for you, that and the high riding position scares the crap out of me..
> But you know one mans meat and all that kinda thing, borrow a mates and try one if in doubt..
> 
> Think ama do the 27.5 thang, cos I dont want anymore screws in ma bones ta.
> 29s would be better fun for flat trails and long runs..



You are all wrong.......

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news/size-matters-part-3-bicycle-geometry-sucks/


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2014)

Nothing as hateful as a cheap 29er.


----------



## Cubist (29 Oct 2014)

Motozulu said:


> You are all wrong.......
> 
> http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news/size-matters-part-3-bicycle-geometry-sucks/


Excellent read.


----------



## Downhillat50 (29 Oct 2014)

Motozulu said:


> You are all wrong.......
> 
> http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news/size-matters-part-3-bicycle-geometry-sucks/




Good info, I do think tho that rider height plays a good part in the physics of a bike, so to that end Ill be sticking to a lower slung 16 to 18 inch frame to match my 5 foot 8.5 inch 13 stone size
My next downhill bike will be a norco or a yt industries to match my size, I prefer the slopestyle setup with the top tube low which allows me to move around more freely on the bike, also prefer the rear shock to be as low as possible if its a springer or on the seat tube if its air sprung..
Would love to try a longer rear end and see how that feels... 27.5 for me, wish I could afford a v10 carbon but its prob a lot of work to keep it good.


----------



## Downhillat50 (2 Nov 2014)

Got a good set of raidon forks on the mongoose, from a voodoo bizango 29er what a difference compared to the wieght in the mongoose sectors, well chunky and looks great up front, also put on the stem and bar and grips from the bizango, kept the bizango front wheel and need to convert the bizango back wheel to a QR with a kit from chainreaction, the front wheel is a maxle.
Only thing i had to do was change the crown from the bizango and replace it with the one from the sector forks,
The raidon steerer tube was 26.8mm and the sector original was 26.6mm, quickly wet and dried the raidon tube crown seat and fitted the crown, put the forks on with the original sector headset and cages.

The bike looks great guys, cant wait to get the back wheel fitted.
Next up going to change the rear mech and shifter to a sram x9 as is my preference on my bikes, will also install a pg 950 12to26 close ratio cassette in a 9 speed, and sram 971 chain..

Will take photos hopefully tomorrow and post them for you guys.
This bike is light guys,got a good feeling about this frame hope im not wrong, lol.


----------



## Cubist (2 Nov 2014)

Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Downhillat50 (3 Nov 2014)

As promised here are a few photos, not very good quality as my phone cam is crap.



So far so good still got a lot of stuff to do tho, probably cost me about another £120 for the other parts at discount (x9 shifters front and rear and x9 rear mech), not including decent chainrings, bb and cranks, finished with decent seatpost and seat.
Then I wil put on some high spec hydraulic brakes to finish this project.
Will give you a full cost report when its complete and let you know if it was worthwhile after I try and break it.
Bike feels good so far gents.


----------



## Psycolist (4 Nov 2014)

For my two penneth, I am in my first fortnight of a switch from 29ers to 26ers. My impressions at the moment is that the 26er is more agile on the slow technical stuff but that I am losing a bit of top speed on the flat straight stuff. As with all things, each to their own, but its going to depend on an individual wants the agility or wants the top end ??? I am more steady and gaining confidence on the 26er at being able to tackle the tight and slow controled stuff, that I know I failed on with the 29ers. Maybe the 27.5's are the best of both, I have no experience of these to compare


----------



## Downhillat50 (4 Nov 2014)

Psycolist said:


> For my two penneth, I am in my first fortnight of a switch from 29ers to 26ers. My impressions at the moment is that the 26er is more agile on the slow technical stuff but that I am losing a bit of top speed on the flat straight stuff. As with all things, each to their own, but its going to depend on an individual wants the agility or wants the top end ??? I am more steady and gaining confidence on the 26er at being able to tackle the tight and slow controled stuff, that I know I failed on with the 29ers. Maybe the 27.5's are the best of both, I have no experience of these to compare




Thats been my experience too, but then again i know im not so confident on the 29er and bottle it a bit becaùse i oversteer it and overbrake banking into berms which I dont do on my 26 hardtail, 29ers pick up speed quicker going downhill and i think i enter the corners quicker which makes me overbrake.
Its new to me too tho and perhaps over time my confidence will grow.


----------



## Downhillat50 (4 Nov 2014)

27.5 feel more natural to me for obvious reasons pycholist :-)


----------



## beberobu (25 Apr 2015)

And now, Downhillat50, did you ride it enough to have an opinion?
And, of course, how much costs all upgrades, if you can estimate...
I am between this Mongoose, which have horrible equipment but its cheaper like hell and in the winter time i can upgrade-it how i wish and a Cube Curve Pro which dont need any upgrade

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cube-curve-pro-mens-city-bike-2014/rp-prod114118


----------



## Downhillat50 (29 Apr 2015)

beberobu said:


> And now, Downhillat50, did you ride it enough to have an opinion?
> And, of course, how much costs all upgrades, if you can estimate...
> I am between this Mongoose, which have horrible equipment but its cheaper like hell and in the winter time i can upgrade-it how i wish and a Cube Curve Pro which dont need any upgrade
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cube-curve-pro-mens-city-bike-2014/rp-prod114118




Hi there, well i gave the bike to my son in law, i personally spent around 250 pounds including 115 buying the bike which was a shop return, my son in law spent another 200 on it and the bike has a single ring, truvativ bb and cranks which lowered the bulk , it has shimano hydraulic brakes and is very lightweight now, he loves it ...
Myself i rode it for about 2 months and it didnt suit my riding style, hence the reason i gifted it to him
TBH the spec on this bike would equate to buying a bike around the 700 pound mark so it was worth doing , but having the bike just confirmed to me that i dont like 29ers and wouldnt consider buying one again.

Hope that helps you.


----------



## Downhillat50 (17 Feb 2016)

beberobu said:


> And now, Downhillat50, did you ride it enough to have an opinion?
> And, of course, how much costs all upgrades, if you can estimate...
> I am between this Mongoose, which have horrible equipment but its cheaper like hell and in the winter time i can upgrade-it how i wish and a Cube Curve Pro which dont need any upgrade
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cube-curve-pro-mens-city-bike-2014/rp-prod114118



Yes i rode it for a couple of months, couldnt get with it though, the only time i really enjoyed it was riding it home off the rough stuff, it handled fine but i found it twitchy in the real rough stuff, easier to get it up to speed than my 26er but overall find the smaller wheeled bikes easier to control,


----------

